# What Do You Wear To The Club?



## prettysecrets (Jul 5, 2008)

I always make a big deal out of what I wear,to the club.

I actually do trial runs the night before,I pick outfits,do my makeup and everything; because I'm insane like that.lol.

Tonight I'm wearing Black skinny pants from Bebe (I'm not a lable whore but they are the hottest pants I've ever owned!!) a black blouse with slits in the sleeves and black mary jane style heels (4 1/2 inches. I love them!)

As far as makeup I'm doing a bronzy/shimmery look. Pink l/s,blush,dramatic eyeliner and false lashes !!


----------



## couturesista (Jul 5, 2008)

Sounds sexy! I plan out my makeup look based on what I'm going to wear and everything else pretty much  falls into place.


----------



## MAKExMExUP (Jul 6, 2008)

Back in my single days I tried to show lots of leg to attract the dudes... the wrong type unfortunately


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 6, 2008)

There are a few criteria for me.  
Clothes usually end up all over my bed because I make outfits first based on shoes that are cute but wont kill my feet, then I have to do a series of bending over tests in the mirror to make sure nothing pops out or shows too much, after that comes accessories and makeup. Hair is another ordeal entirely because it has to be cute and low maintenance!  Also my friends are fond of taking 50 million pictures (especially before we leave) so I try to wear something I haven't worn in photos.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 6, 2008)

heels and a cute dress,lots of sparkle,full-on glam makeup

u have to wear something u cant get away with anywhere else, thats 1 of the reasons why i like going out to a club! its like a fantasy musc video for a few hours lol


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 6, 2008)

well a must for me when i go on a night out (or to 'the club') is a top that makes my boobs look great!  being a curvy girl i have an amazing cleavage and i like to show it off! not in a trashy way though obviously! but yes generally i'll wear a top that is usually a dark colour with sparkles somewhere on it and it must be low cut.

for the bottoms i love denim skirts and have some in various colours of blues, black and grey but i always wear leggings underneeth as i don't like my legs! when it's cold i wear some well fitting bootcut jeans. and to top off killer heels!!


----------



## user79 (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Yasmine* 

 
_u have to wear something u cant get away with anywhere else, thats 1 of the reasons why i like going out to a club! its like a fantasy musc video for a few hours lol_

 
Yep, agreed! I used to spend hours styling myself to go out clubbing. I loved wearing tight mini skirts, fishnet stockings, punk type of accessories like studded belts, legwarmers...and usually did something funky with my hair like a fauxhawk, and lots of crazy jewelry, usually colourful. Wouldn't be caught dead dressed like that in the streets!

I don't really go out clubbing anymore these days so I have no idea what I'd wear now.


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 9, 2008)

It really depends on what is playing on the night. I'm a dark breaks/techno/electro kind of gal so usually something like - asymmetrical black dress layered over a stocking top with a corset style belt, fishnet tights and black boots. If its an electro-house kind of night I might wear a miniskirt w/leggings, off the shoulder t-shirt, wristbands, boots...If it's drum n bass I stick to loose black pants, tight t-shirt and fishnet top and sneakers. I almost always wear all black with a splash of colour and I usually wear really dramatic, bright makeup and plenty of eye catching jewelry. I don't really get to go out that much anymore since I manage a store and work Fridays and Saturdays


----------



## User49 (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I'm a dark breaks/techno/electro kind of gal 
_

 





 me too! I am actually crap at putting clothes together. I usually do my hair and make up first and then layer everything after that. I'm not a heels girl. I love pumps. So usually I'll wear leggins and a fun skirt with pumps and go boho style top (think off the shoulder with a big long necklace) but play up my eye make up! In fact I don't think you could sum up what I wear in one way. I'd like to think of it as surf meets boho chic meets camaran diaz. Ashely Olsen meets Gwen Stefani! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does that even make sense. Surfy Boho! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glittery pumps, shell bracelets, polka dot tops, huge bag, skinny jeans, gold headbands, BIG fluttery Eyes!


----------



## babiid0llox (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_There are a few criteria for me. 
Clothes usually end up all over my bed because I make outfits first based on shoes that are cute but wont kill my feet, then I have to do a series of bending over tests in the mirror to make sure nothing pops out or shows too much, after that comes accessories and makeup. Hair is another ordeal entirely because it has to be cute and low maintenance! Also my friends are fond of taking 50 million pictures (especially before we leave) so I try to wear something I haven't worn in photos._

 
Haha, I really should start doing the bendy over test.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 14, 2008)

Well the great thing that happened in Austin is that the trend here has become cocktail type dresses with flats- usually dressed up sandals or gladiator shoes or maybe kitten heels. It's a heaven-sent because I love dresses and I hate being ON heels. I love heels and will wear them to dinner or work where I don't walk much... but I can't run around and dance on them potentially tipsy. I also hated the dark booty jeans and flashy tops with heels look because jeans after a night of hot dancing just stick on your body... it's so gross.


----------



## cakeandmartinis (Jul 24, 2008)

Anything and everything. There is pretty much nothing I won't wear. I LOVE making a scene and having people look at me. I'm pretty daring, I must say.
However, generally, I can be found in a mini dress. It's the accessories that make it count, I find, and sometimes I'll pair it with stockings with little bows at the top, or huge boots, or hiiiiiigh heels so my legs look about fifty feet long. Vests are a good staple too...with or without a shirt underneath (hey, as long as the boobies are mostly covered, I'm good to go!)


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 24, 2008)

This is a funny thread.  
I have become more daring, but never veere too trashy (bendy over test is a must!!) now that I am in my *cough* thirties and spent most of my 20's raising babies.  Now I am living my college life... after college... well, still in law school but take time for ME!

I do plan my outfits out, love heels, love to tower over people and show off my legs, I am 5'9 and in 3-4 inch heels--my legs go for miles haha.  Being confident you're going to rock the outfit (and love going all out with MAC, lashes and the whole nine yards for nights out!) is key. 

That being said, don't get relatively sloshed and expect to dance in teetering 4 inch wedge heels, like I did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 --fell on my arse last weekend and was like "who the hell just pushed me, really?" Everyone got a good laugh at that.  Thank G*d I had little boyshorts on under my minidress.


----------



## CherryLex (Jul 30, 2008)

my husband and I have a sort of "date night" every Saturday night where we go out to our local "goth" club so getting ready then is a serious ritual for me. My hubby used to work at the club and we got married there/have lots of friends there so it's sort of like a big party with all of our friends every Saturday. I like to dress up big time so my outfit almost always involves a corset, then I build the rest around that - during summer months since it's so hot here in FL I wear the shortest skirt possible. If it's too short then a thicker pair of fishnets and some boyshorts underneath, and I prefer mini crinolines or something animal print. The top will usually match the skirt in some way - almost always a tank top or reconstructed t-shirt. Accessorized with my big, stompy 7 1/2" platform boots, a bat or girly skull in my hair, fishnet gloves (that match the fishnets I have on in color), a bunch of jelly bracelets & my big black watch plus one of my awesome latex necklaces. 
Then I just match my makeup to my outfit or hair in some way - my hair's pink right now so I've been wearing a lot of pink eyeshadow - blended with bright blue, red, purple or black. My haircolor changes quite a bit though so that's constantly changing. 
haha, I sound so scary but I'm really nice, and a silly drunk


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 30, 2008)

i usually wear a tight style dress (something what Kim K would wear) with heels... hair all big/volumized curly, fake tan
makeup: DRAMATIC!  black smokey eyes, big lashes, nude/pale pink lips, lots of bronzer

this is what i wore last time to go clubbing for my friends birthday...




http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q...m8babe/6-5.jpg


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 30, 2008)

It's funny, the times I've gone all out, back when I was prowling, it wasn't nearly as productive as the times I wore a simple tank, well fitting jeans, and cute heels.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 30, 2008)

**sorry guys I had to take down the pics**
but to the club I think you should almost always wear something sexy! Doesn't have to be revealing but I do have a penchant for tight things


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_I LOVE dressing up and going out! My outfits depend on where I'm going though.






rawr!

!_

 

i love this pic! that dress is sooo sexy i love it!


----------



## mona lisa (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_I LOVE dressing up and going out! My outfits depend on where I'm going though.

If I'm going to a hip hop dance club, I love to wear tight, sexy-borderline-skanky-dresses! Granted I would never wear them to anything formal or in daylight hours but that makes going out all the more fun! With my tight, short dresses I really feel the glam girl come out for a night. Combo that with big bouncy wavy hair and watch out! Usually I'm wearing something like this:




rawr!
_

 
This is a really sexy look...good job!


----------



## Moxy (Jul 31, 2008)

Dreamergirl3, you were without a doubt the hottest mamma in the club heehee! Very sexy.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 31, 2008)

Going to the club is a rarity since my bf hates them (he worked as a bouncer in his teens and has seen it all) 

When we go out to the club now, I aim to wow him with my looks. Usually involves lots of cleavage and heels.

Here is a somewhat recent example: Note, I don't have the actual club pics on me, but this was taken prior to leaving the room


----------



## CherryLex (Jul 31, 2008)

Dreamergirl3 you are too cute! I totally dig that leopard dress too. Rawr!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 31, 2008)

I usually wear a fitting tube dress (to show off my legs) or skinny jeans with a cute top (to show cleavage). My makeup is usually smokey eyes and pale lips as well. Though recently I've been doing more red lips/gold or silver eyes.


----------



## Moxy (Jul 31, 2008)

I usually wear something that's probably most common to wear to the clubs - jeans, high heels and a nice top with accessories, such as earings and neklaces. 
I find it something that i feel most good and confident in.

This is a pic of my sis and me, we went to Pink's concert 1 year ago (i'm on the right, i was still a bleached blonde last summer) and you can't quite see our clothes apart from my shiny sleeveless top, but you get the idea
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and since eveyone's posting pics, I'd do it too heehee.


----------



## funkychik02 (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow, we've got some stylish ladies on this board. I love the leopard dress. Lately I've been boring. Cute top and jeans is usually what I'm wearing!


----------



## florabundance (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_I LOVE dressing up and going out! My outfits depend on where I'm going though.

If I'm going to a hip hop dance club, I love to wear tight, sexy-borderline-skanky-dresses! Granted I would never wear them to anything formal or in daylight hours but that makes going out all the more fun! With my tight, short dresses I really feel the glam girl come out for a night. Combo that with big bouncy wavy hair and watch out! Usually I'm wearing something like this:




rawr!
_

 
okay this is too hot for words..where is this dress from???!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 31, 2008)

florabundance, I bought my dress from a small boutique in my city called Starlet. Unfortunately they don't have a website or anything like that and I purchased it about 5 months ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sorry I couldn't be of more help. I should mention though that though I paid way too much for it, it's only polyester and the brand is Cristina USA which I'm pretty sure is a clothing wholesaler to those little shops with cheap clothes. Pretty much where you'd get Red Cherry falsies, lol.

I did some more searching and found a really similar and sexy dress that is the exact same (cheapy) blend as mine and the print is identical when I compare it to mine in real life. Also, it has ruched sides exactly like mine.
The only diff is that it is a halter, without jeweled straps or molded cups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I think it's damn sexy still!
BROWN LEOPARD RUCHED BACK RING RHINESTONE FITTED MINI DRESS @ Amiclubwear Clothing, Sexy Club Wear, Women's Party Wear, Sexy Clothes, Mini Dress, Evening Dress, Dresses Online Store

and this one by venus is more slip-like but I don't find the print to be all that great
Curve Hugging Dress from VENUS Dresses
hth and again sorry I couldn't find the same one!


----------



## florabundance (Aug 1, 2008)

^^ thank you so much girl, these are HOT and good prices too


----------



## funkychik02 (Aug 1, 2008)

I really love the first dress!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Going to the club is a rarity since my bf hates them (he worked as a bouncer in his teens and has seen it all) 

When we go out to the club now, I aim to wow him with my looks. Usually involves lots of cleavage and heels.

Here is a somewhat recent example: Note, I don't have the actual club pics on me, but this was taken prior to leaving the room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 

thats a hot outfit adina


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i usually wear a tight style dress (something what Kim K would wear) with heels... hair all big/volumized curly, fake tan
makeup: DRAMATIC!  black smokey eyes, big lashes, nude/pale pink lips, lots of bronzer

this is what i wore last time to go clubbing for my friends birthday...




http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q...m8babe/6-5.jpg




_

 
Gorgeous! Love the shoes! Topshop?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 7, 2008)

Back in college I wore jeans and tops that bared more than they covered with heels.
I'm into dresses now. 

The eyes have gotten smokier too!


----------



## chaut_01 (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree..jeans and a cute top is something to fall back on when it's raining (especially if you live in seattle!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but summer days its all about the white shorts and cute tops to go with it and always accessorize with bracelets, earrings, or necklaces if your wearing something simple..but dont go overboard with that or else it'll turn out to something horrible! Oh, and dresses! lots of pretty dresses!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Gorgeous! Love the shoes! Topshop?_

 
thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yes they are topshop and i must say i am never wearing them again! i almost broke my foot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i couldnt walk for days


----------



## Laurie (Aug 25, 2008)

Dreamergirl.. You remind me SO much of Kim Kardashian in the leopard dress. I'm surprised no one has mentioned it.. Or maybe it's just me.. Gorgeousss!!


----------



## Moxy (Sep 16, 2008)

Just to give this a bump...went out last Saturday and since it was sooo cold I didn't wear a sleeves top, but i think this kind of top can still look good. This was before i put on a neklace though. Too bad I was in a hurry.

Oh and apparently my skin appears bluish-green on other people's screens. Good reason to finally buy a proper digital camera!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









My natural major boobage which i positively dislike!!





And my cat earrings


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 17, 2008)

I love hip-hop clubs, high heels, and short tight dresses. You feel like a lil video skank for a night lol. I love it haha.


----------



## carandru (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzHotTahiti* 

 
_I love hip-hop clubs, high heels, and short tight dresses. You feel like a lil video skank for a night lol. I love it haha._

 
Lol!  

I can't say I have a usual outfit.  It just depends on how much of an effort I want to put in and where we're going out.  I pretty much refuse to wear a dress to a party where I know there the majority of the guys there are disrespectful... hey, there are slim pickings  for nightlife in Omaha.  If I know I'm going out, I'll start planning my outfit days in advance.  Ha ha, I have a rotating closet in my head of all my clothes and shoes.  But no matter what, it always starts w/ a pair of heels that I want to wear b/c they are hot (undoubtedly why I bought them), unique, or I just haven't worn them yet. After that, I just build a hot outfit around the shoes.

My outfits can include dresses, jeans and a nice shirt, leggings, corsets... who know. Whatever makes me look irresistible, lol.


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't go to clubs anymore; I enjoy lounges nowadays.

When I used to go clubbing, it was tight jeans, heels and a lingerie-type top (really tight, basically see thru and boobs popping out).  That attracted the wrong type of men (ew!). 

So I stopped clubbin for a few years, and my husband's cousin invited me to a bar (this was about a year or so ago).  Ever since then, whenever I go to a bar/lounge, it's always a cute short dress (prefered black), high heels (prefer wedges), dramatic makeup with full, fake lashes and confidence.  And men & women turn heads (the hubby gets mad, lol).  My rule is-- Never to wear jeans at clubs/lounges anymore.  Why? I dunno, lol... jeans can be so boring, but sexy legs are never boring.


----------



## Brie (Oct 21, 2008)

This is an old picture (I then had blonde hair LOL) But this is basically the kind of thing I would wear out. Pencil Skirt Heels and maybe a fitted top or corset, or maybe a pencil dress. This Photo was taken at like sunrise (we used to always get a photo with us and Matey, the dog on the way to the taxi rank)





or at my friends 21st






that was after work so i didnt really have time to do any makeup because i was running so late!! :/


----------



## l1onqueen (Nov 2, 2008)

this past summer I really got into bright hued dresses and sandals, since its getting cold again its been mainly skinny jeans, a great top that accentuates my waist and the girls, any steve madden heel, and a big belt.  Makeup wise, i always lean toward smokey eyes, lashes, and nude lips. Oh and I insist on wearing dark colored tops preferably black, idk makes me feel like a sexy spy or something? LOL


----------

